# Shall I clean 'em or leave 'em??



## Sir.Bottles (May 27, 2012)

Hello everyone! I would like to know about your opinion, what is the best think I should do to them shall I clean them or just leave them that way? Original sealing wax & cork!!


----------



## Sir.Bottles (May 27, 2012)

Has some staining or patina on the shoulder. All of the gin is Gone.


----------



## timeinabottle (May 27, 2012)

I'd leave these ones. They look pretty darn clean as is and you don't want to chance messing up the wax. I'm curious how the gin could be gone if the wax seal and cork are in tact though? Nice shoulder seals....[]


----------



## epackage (May 27, 2012)

They look great to me as is...[]


----------



## chosi (May 28, 2012)

I'm usually a big fan of cleaning bottles.  But in this case, I'd say they look great just the way they are.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (May 28, 2012)

looks fine as is.


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 28, 2012)

Likewise...Cool case gins.


----------



## Sir.Bottles (May 31, 2012)

I make up my mind! I'll leave 'em & keep 'em as is! like everybody said! thanx again guys[]


----------

